

Artist creates 3D DNA "Portraits" from stuff you leave behind - hownottowrite
http://blog.ted.com/2013/06/20/generating-a-sculpture-from-a-hair-the-work-of-heather-dewey-hagborg/

======
ColinWright
The story has been submitted/reported many times, and has not yet provoked
much discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5116396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5116396)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5138864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5138864)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5237515](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5237515)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5652939](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5652939)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5657050](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5657050)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5667393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5667393)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5669868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5669868)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5677023](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5677023)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5696720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5696720)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5724325](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5724325)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5815729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5815729)

There may be more - I may have missed some.

~~~
hownottowrite
I think the video is TL;DR for some folks. I wish they'd dropped more
information about the software the artist wrote. Overall, I thought it was an
interesting piece.

